# Wygrywa każdy



## Matron

Hi there,

I'm actually struggling with the second part of this sentence - highlighted below... I can't make much sense of it!? Any help greatly appreciated. For me, the first part translates roughly as:  Traders undertake not to use the type of promotion referred to as “Everybody wins/ Win-Win/Everybody is a winner” ("_Wygrywa każdy_").
Then I'm struggling!!

This slogan is understood to mean any free lotteries or prize draws in which the consumer is informed about...  the supposedly random drawing of the prize????

Section 13(8) SMB Code of Ethics - Direct Marketing (sales promotions)
_Przedsiębiorcy zobowiązują się nie stosować promocji typu "Wygrywa każdy".  *Pod tym hasłem rozumie się wszelkie bezpłatne loterie i losowania, *_
*w których konsument jest informowany o rzekomym, przypadkowym wylosowaniu nagrody.*


----------



## RobertMiernik

I think that this is probably the "Everyone wins" if you can say something like that...

No this is (I think) the promotion when "Your number was just drawn and I'm glad to inform that you win 10 000 euro price. For collecting this reward you need only to send SMS to number xxxx with text YES" 
and in fact, this is not a price or lottery it's the catch to get your data at least or if you're not lucky enough this text message will enable some service for your number that will cos 1USD charge for some rubbish info SMS each day


----------



## Gochna

I respectfully disagree with RobertMiernik.

In my opinion, the key to understanding this paragraph is in the one that directly follows it : _Czynnikiem decydującym jest los. W przypadku, gdy przedsiębiorca postanowi obdarować wszystkich konsumentów lub ich większość takimi samymi lub podobnymi dobrami, w stosunku do dóbr tych i faktu obdarowania nie wolno używać takich określeń, jak: "nagroda", "wygrałeś", "najprawdopodobniej wygrałeś" lub "sprawdź, czy wygrałeś", itp. Dobra te należy nazywać "prezentami dla każdego", a nie "nagrodami"._

Basically, Matron, I think your translation is right - It is prohibited to organise a supposed "contest" and inform the customer that they were "randomly" picked and won something, when in fact all the participants are given gifts.

Hope this helps!


----------



## RobertMiernik

Oh, so you mean that it's not the case of "rzekomym" and "przypadkowym" but "rzekomym" or "przypadkowym"...

If I think about it, I think you might be right.
thanks.


----------



## Gochna

RobertMiernik said:


> Oh, so you mean that it's not the case of "rzekomym" and "przypadkowym" but "rzekomym" or "przypadkowym"...



Well, I think it is "and" but kind of separate..... That doesn't sound very clear, does it? 
What I mean, is that I see it as: 
_*1) konsument jest informowany o rzekomym wylosowaniu nagrody *_- _rzekomym _meaning "supposed", the consumer is told their name was drawn and that is why they are getting a prize, while in fact there is no draw because everyone is given a gift (which then should not be referred to as prize)

_*2) **konsument jest informowany o przypadkowym wylosowaniu nagrody *_- _przypadkowym _meaning that the fact of being picked was random, while, again, there is no element of random at all because from the beginning it is known that everyone will "win" something.


----------



## Matron

Thanks so much!! Makes sense now...  thanks again Gochna!


----------



## Matron

Gochna said:


> I respectfully disagree with RobertMiernik.
> 
> In my opinion, the key to understanding this paragraph is in the one that directly follows it : _Czynnikiem decydującym jest los. W przypadku, gdy przedsiębiorca postanowi obdarować wszystkich konsumentów lub ich większość takimi samymi lub podobnymi dobrami, w stosunku do dóbr tych i faktu obdarowania nie wolno używać takich określeń, jak: "nagroda", "wygrałeś", "najprawdopodobniej wygrałeś" lub "sprawdź, czy wygrałeś", itp. Dobra te należy nazywać "prezentami dla każdego", a nie "nagrodami"._
> 
> Basically, Matron, I think your translation is right - It is prohibited to organise a supposed "contest" and inform the customer that they were "randomly" picked and won something, when in fact all the participants are given gifts.
> 
> Hope this helps!



Helps a lot! In terms of that next paragraph - and the first line: _Czynnikiem decydującym jest los  _-  would you say the decisive factor is a drawn lot or the decisive factor is luck/ chance???


----------



## Gochna

I would go with "luck/chance".


----------



## Matron

Gochna said:


> I would go with "luck/chance".



Thanks!


----------

